# Last night near a vets?



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

We are newbies to motor homes and this will be our first time to France with our two dogs, could anyone suggest a camp site fairly near to Calais for our last night and where we can find a nice friendly vet. we have tried as suggested on the forum (Camping la Chaumiere) but they are full for the date we need.
Thanks all!
Cilla


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You need a vet on your next to last night as you have to board the ferry between 24 and 48 hours from visiting the vet.
Thats unless you spend two nights in Calais of course.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

We went to France with our two dogs for the first time back in May this year
There are some things you should be aware of
1.	Don’t book your return on a Tuesday morning, other wise you will run into problems with the 24 to 48 hours in advance requirement
2.	Book you appointment when you begin your trip in France
3.	Haggle on price; we paid 54 Euros for our two Jack Russells (quoted E60 plus tax)
4.	We used the vet in Marquise, situated 5 minutes off the Calais to Boulogne autoroute and next door to the Champion Supermarché
We had a fabulous time with our JRs, there was no hassle and the French attitude towards dogs is very welcoming
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

As a suggestion, arrive at the vets mid afternoon on "day 1". Take the dog in, do the necessary and then make your way to the campsite.

Day 2 - leave campsite at mid-day and take a mid afternoon crossing etc.

Ensure you comply with the 24-48 hour rules.

The Chateau Gandspette camp site is really nice, and, from the campsite, turn left and within a mile is a vet on the right hand side - near the Champion supermarket.

Two nights in the area is well worth it.

If you decide to use vets further from Calais, the local tourist office or probably the campsite will be able to check this for you, but make sure that the vet has a scanner and experience to deal with this for you.

Russell

PS - if you are coming from the Strasbourg area, I know of some vets in the Alsace.

Also, click on the French yellow pages website as below.

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/trouverlesprofessionnels/index.do


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

*VETS IN FRANCE*

Hi Baylis,

We recently returned from France with our dogs but didn't fancy doing the vet thing in Calais.
It was our first trip overseas and we used a vet in Etaples, which is about 40 miles south west of Calais.

It is on the coast on the estuary across from Le Touquet.
It is dead easy to find and there is parking dead opposite for the smaller MH but you can park about 2 hundred metres as you approach with the larger MH.
The cost for 2 dogs was 68 Euro's.
I would definately use them again in the future.
They speak English, altough I phoned to pre-book they didnt't seem that bothered about making appointments but best to check just in case.
Sorry I don't have the number but you can find the details on the forum, which is where I found it.

There is a good fishmongers and greengrocers in Etaples opposite the main car park and there is a supermatket just outside on the coast road going North where there are also a couple of campsites.

We stayed one night at the aire in Le Touqet at a cost I think of 7.5 Euros but it may be pretty busy at this time of year.
It was immaculately kept but there were no toliets there but there were the usual other MH facilities.

Access to the beach is right next door (great for the dogs) but there was a very peculiar strong smell on the beach all the way along into the town.

Ashers.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We also never have our springer done at Calais. We usually go a days drive away.

We have used Forges Les Eaux as the municipall campsite and Aires (opposite) is a 10 min walk to the vets and the vet speaks good english being Belgian.

We have also just returned from France and this time we used the vet at Joinville. This is a new vets next to Super U supermarche so very handy. The Vets is also near the Aires on the canal so very handy. Here you can stay for free and also have electric.

As this Aire is very popular it pays to arrive early say mid morning. We arrived early Thursday and had the vets appointment booked for Friday 6 pm as we were travelling back via the tunnel on Sunday 8.50 am so we were within the 48 hrs and it gave us Saturday to travel to Calais.

the Vets fees were the cheapest we have ever had apart from Ieper in Belgium and this was even cheaper.

We had our own Frontline and Drontal Plus tablets and the vet did a thorough examination and applied the Frontline and watched us give the Drontal Plus tablets (Jabulile gobbles these two tablets so no worries there).

We paid 24€  so can't complain.

Because it is a new vets the pet scanner may not read your pets chip if it was done some years ago. It didn't read Jabulile's but the scanner at the Eurotunnel Pets Passport section found her chip straigt away, so all was ok. Just a little worry overnight though!

You can of course buy your own scanner.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Own medications*

Rita,

Used Patrick at Forges les Eaux a few days ago - all very fine, but interested to hear about this new one as we're off again soon. Are you saying that you supplied the Frontline and Drontal? i.e. the total cost was 24€+Frontline+Drontal - which is still good.

Ray


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes Ray,

We already had a box of Frontline and I bought some Drontal Plus tablets online from Petmeds before we left home.. You can also get Frontline from Petmeds as well as it doesn't require a prescription.

Frontline Combo does require a prescription but if we buy this we usually buy it in France a pack of six is pricey but more so at home. We also tend to buy Advantix in France as well which we use when going down south as ticks tend not to adhere with this (they do with Frontline).

If you need to buy any of these then it does bump the price up but having said that we have often had the Frontline but not the Drontal and have paid over 40€ so to find we were charged only 24€ was great


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> We have used Forges Les Eaux as the municipall campsite and Aires (opposite) is a 10 min walk to the vets and the vet speaks good english being Belgian.


 Hi on Rita's recommendation this is the vet we used.............I cannot praise him enough, and he told us next time to bring our own frontline. The only thing is you need to book an appointment and as the receptionist cannot speak english, he told us to ask for Patrick.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*French vets*

Rita,

Many thanks - we'll be going thru it all again in October, think we'll use Patrick at Forges les Eaux as the site & aire there are still open in October.

Ray


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Confirmation Please !?!?!?!?*

We travel to France on the 2 August and this time we are taking our Collie x GSD Sage with us, we were in for his annual check last week and all is well, the paranoia in me wanted the chip to be read and yep it beeped on the first pass.

So we are all legal and above board passport etc but I thought we had an issue with times for the return on Sunday 17 Aug 9:20 Dep Eurotunnel. That was until I read this post thanks all but can you just confirm I have it correct please.

If our crossing is Sunday 9:20am we would be fine to get an appointment with Patrick on the Friday evening and then make our way within the 2nd 24hour period for the journey home??

Thanks in advance guys and please can someone give me the phone number for Patrick.....

Here he is on the Aonach Mor Gondola, honest he didn't lean out of the window!!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you are checking in around 8am on Sunday then you need to visit the vet between 8am Friday and 8am Saturday so you are okay with anytime Friday.
Make sure that the vet fills out all three sections and that they put the correct date in and also make sure that the chip works.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers Mike just as I had thought good old MHF to the rescue...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes sagedog you will be fine Friday evening.

We usually travel Sun am as well and have a booked appt for 6 pm (18.00). Do pre book as the vet prefers it. Certainly the Aire is very handy.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Phone number*

And Patrick's phone number is 0033 235 90 55 55.

If the person who answers the phone doesn't speak Engl;ish, and you're not happy with french, ask for Patrick.

Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Phone number*



rayhook said:


> And Patrick's phone number is 0033 235 90 55 55.
> 
> If the person who answers the phone doesn't speak Engl;ish, and you're not happy with french, ask for Patrick.
> 
> Ray


 I agree the lady that answers the phone can't speak English, but the Vet (Patrick) told me to ask for him next time, I will def use him as I feel confident with him and he speaks good english. The aires there is very good too.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks all I will ring and book makes sense to be prepared.

'only two weeks to go so excited i'm going on holiday' sage.....

Blinkin dog is now nicking space on the forum!!


----------

